# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International Broadcast Equipment Exhibition (a.k.a. Inter BEE), Japan

## Airicist

Website - inter-bee.com

youtube.com/InterBEETV

facebook.com/InterBEE.OfficialPage

twitter.com/Inter_BEE

instagram.com/inter.bee

Inter BEE 2022 - November 16-18, 2022, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan

Inter BEE 2021 - November 17-19, 2021, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan and online

Inter BEE 2020 - November 18, 2020, online

Inter BEE 2019 - November 13-15, 2019, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan

Inter BEE 2018 - November 14-16, 2018, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan

Inter BEE 2017 - November 15-17, 2017, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan

Inter BEE 2016 - November 16-18, 2016, Makuhari Messe, Chiba City, Japan

----------


## Airicist

InterBEE 2013: Swish Japan Motorized Video Tracking Dolly System

Published on Nov 16, 2013




> SWISH JAPAN demonstrated this complex tracking dolly system for video and film creation at InterBEE 2013 in Chiba, Japan last week.

----------


## Airicist

InterBEE 2013: FreeFly 3 Axis Digital Gimbal Camera Platform

Published on Nov 16, 2013




> Movirig demonstrated the MOVI M10 handheld 3 axis ditigal gimbal camera platform at InterBEE 2013 in Chiba, Japan last week. 
> 
> The gimbal was surprisingly light, easy to handle, and will give video producers that ability to create and capture a wide range of moving sequences that would have been much more difficult or expensive in the past.

----------


## Airicist

InterBEE 2013: Glasses Free 3D TV

Published on Nov 16, 2013




> SISVEL Tehcnology demonstrated their glasses free 3D video technology at the InterBEE exhibition in Chiba, Japan last week. 
> 
> The innovative technology produces an image with video quality and 3D representation equivalent to other commonly available systems, but does not require the use of special glasses for viewing. 
> 
> The only apparent negative that was obvioius during the demonstration was a disruption in the image when you move your head. As long as you keep your head in the same position, the 3D image appears fine. But if you tilt your head, or change your position relative to the screen, artifacts appear that could be objectionable to some users.

----------

